# chin too high on fursuit head.



## Seaglass (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello 

I've begun to make a fursuit head of a traditional looking Japanese kitsune. It is my first ever fursuit, and so far I think it looks decent. It will have white fur with a few red markings on its forehead, Black, "slitted" looking mesh eyes, and a static jaw. It's in the process of foaming, and is made over a plastic canvas base. It has a very small muzzle, skinny and not too long. originally this was no problem, and there was a small bottom jaw that hid my chin. However, I cut this off to make the face look more "lean", and now the jaw of my fursuit only covers everything above my lower lip  I want to put a fur neck on to hide my chin, but since the muzzle is so small this looks silly. I really don't want to move the muzzle, because it has been foamed and glued onto the plastic mesh. Should I reattatch the large lower jaw at risk of making the head look less elegant? What should I do?
Thanks.


----------



## Translord (Mar 18, 2012)

Could you link to a picture or two? visual might help me to see what you mean.


----------



## Seaglass (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry for the wait D: 


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7612648
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7612656
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7612665


lol, Ignore the ugly black marks. Also, the bottom part is not foamed and the rest is nowhere near done, as you can see (Horribly unsymmetrical. )

What do you think? How do I hide my chin without making the neck fat  or anything?


----------



## Translord (Mar 19, 2012)

So, (As obnoxious and tedious as this may sound) the thing that seems to just make sense to me is to make it sit lower down on your head, essentially shift the entire face downwards. I don't know if it's the best way to do it, but that's the first thing that came to mind. 
Or you could make the entire face bigger, thus causing the mask to go down lower on your face.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Apr 3, 2012)

It simply just looks a little too small...it looks like it would be better if you just added for foam farther down on the mesh on the top jaw and all around the middle part of the muzzle.  Create some cheeks too, it will be more realistic


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, guys :3 I ended up scrapping it because the seams on the fur looked terrible, But your suggestions were great! Thanks!


----------

